# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  Where to buy dart frogs

## Mark Paul

Hi all  :Smile: 

I am currently searching for some dart frogs but here in Malta (Europe) everybody sells them over a 100 euro. Can anyone suggest to me where I can buy any from the internet if it is possible.

Thanks,
Mark Paul Brockdorff  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Lynn

??? Sorry ... I don't think I can help you.
I have taken the time to search Google for a minute. 

I suppose you may have to travel to Italy, don't know? Simply guessing ?
I have no idea as to the import/export laws on and off of Malta.
http://maltareptiles.com/shop/catalog/products_new.php

I found their address on Facebook :
Malta Reptiles 
A.Caligari Street
*Zabbar*, Malta
+356 7780 7767

Never know ? - It's a place to start.
 :Butterfly:

----------

